# Show Off Your Horses!



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Ooh I love things like this LOL. This is Thumper, an eleven-year-old Thoroughbred/Mini cross. He is perfect! He loves to cuddle and is a very picky eater. While all of the other horses in the barn like to eat interesting things like bananas, crackers, peas, etc. (in moderation of course!) he will just look at you scornfully and turn up his nose. He likes to liven things up when you are riding him if he starts to get bored, so it's always a challenge to keep him focused! He's a great horse and I wuv him . Next month I'll be leasing him, which I am really excited about .
The first time I rode him...
















And random times ...
























































The End  Sorry there's so many pictures- I love showing off Thumper lol.


----------



## Sugar and Spice (Aug 23, 2009)

those are great pics!


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

Twist is my crazy boy. He's a 15.1 AQHA/FQHA 1995 gelding. he's a total red head! he was a rescue sorta. his old owner was a friend of my moms, and she past away, and left no will. so my mom and decided to take him. We don't show (though i would like to), we hack all the time, english or western. we have had MAJOR ups and downs, i've wanted to sell him a few times...but now i know it was meant to be!

this is probably the most recent pic









LOL









mmm...pepsi!









this picture along with an article was actually featured in America's Horse









he was John Elway for Halloween









old pic of my riding him










and this is just funny. my mom snapped the lense as he shook his head


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool loves threads like this I'll show my two girls first angel my little brumby and me giving her a lemon








bareback pic


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Crystal my lovley crazy paint mare


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

This is Domino..He has his days, he can be crazy or extremly good...?


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Heres Willow!
















excuse the poor position


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Danni 15 year old Appy










Skye, yearling Quarter horse...she's one of the horses I am currently training






Blu, the other yearling I am training, also a Quarter Horse





One of Blu and Skye together...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Domino13011 said:


> This is Domino..He has his days, he can be crazy or extremly good...?


Is that a Wintec Western All-Rounder saddle in the pic? Thats the kind I just bought lol


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I have to show off my boy! Heres Streak. My 15 year old blanket appaloosa. Hes a stinker, likes to chew on the cross tie lines, LOVES carrots and apples and likes to try to figure out if my cell phone is food or a play thing. Hes my baby and I love him!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Ooh, I couldn't possibly show off all of them! That'd take a lot of room! XD
So just Dante and Bandit:

Here's baby Dante, and his momma, Ruby...









And Dante as a yearling, I believe... I locked him in the trailer at a show because he wouldn't stop untying himself and every other horse. And he decided that this built in tack-box thing makes a good climbing block...
(My dad now calls him half-goat. )









And now both Bandit and Dante... these are from last year...

















And this one is Bandit, this year, decked out in his fancy little driving harness and looking at me like "What is this? What are we doing?"








(And there's a quick little video of his first time pulling the cart, too... : Horses :: Banditsfirstcartpull-1.flv video by Endless-Kaoru - Photobucket)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sunny! *que applause*

























^ Taken a while ago.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

*Kal*

 I need someone to take pics of me riding my horse. I more pics of just my horse. But not me riding him. Anyways...
This is Kalypso... my 7 year old paint gelding. He is 16hands now. When i got him last Oct. He was 15.2. My horse is growing.. hehe

Thanks for looking.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Calypso is gorgeous!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Maddy
6 yr old TB
Chestnut
Hunter

Brodie
7 yr old QH
Buckskin
Western (reining/cows/all around)


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my Bella. She's my 28 year old Arabian mare. She has been my Best Friend for 15 years now!! She was my first horse, I learned to ride on her. I trust her with my life and even rode her all 9 months of my pregnancy (I went into labor walking her around the barn :]) I also divorce my husband because he told me to sell her lol. So yea she was my first love. I just found out a few weeks ago that she is lame and we will never share a trail ride, and to make matters worse she may need to be put down soon. Anyway enough blubbering heres my girl 

My daughter (2) me and Bella July 09 This was the last day I rode her ( for 5 min)


















Back in VA my daugher (1)









Just after getting back to California September 08









My daughter and Bella









She wanted to know if my daughter had a cookie


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

And this is my daughters pony, Teddy. We aquired him November of 08. He was given to us for my daughter. And let me tell you, he is the greatest first pony any little girl could ask for! He is in love with his little girl, and will follow her like a puppy! He even broke into my house because my daughter was screaming in the bath (he though she was hurt or something lol) Their connection reminds me of mine and Bella's  it must be in our blood lol. Sorry for the double post.

I love the way he looks at her, its too cute 









When he broke in my house lol









their first ride by themselves


----------



## Doingwell (Sep 22, 2009)

So cute! Where ever did you find a bareback pad with a breast collar???? I NEED ONE!!!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

RubaiyateBandit said:


> And Dante as a yearling, I believe... I locked him in the trailer at a show because he wouldn't stop untying himself and every other horse. And he decided that this built in tack-box thing makes a good climbing block...
> (My dad now calls him half-goat. )


LOL, ohmygosh! How'd you get him down?! :lol:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope he didn't get hurt...


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

This is Sierra. Sierra is teh awesome. That's about all you need to know about her. ;P


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are a few Pix of my horse I lost three years ago. I had him 13 years. I saved him from being abused. As you can see we tried a little of every thing together!


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

we all have georgous babies!


----------



## dw9501 (Jun 12, 2009)

Here are new pictures of my foal.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Didn't show up.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't have much time but i have albums on my profile if you're that curious..
Sparkles;








Nate;








And this is Dale, he was one of my first horses who we had to put down early 2008 due to colic, he was the best.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

this is my baby boy Paulie. he's my first and only horse. he is so beautiful he makes my chest hurt with love and pride.









i need to get someone out to the barn to get more pics of us together. all my pics are just of him.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I LOVE Bragging About Oscar
Oscar Is A 17.1hh Thoroughbred Cross Chestnut Gelding. I Got Him 2 And A Half Years Ago And He Wouldnt Jump Anything! Now The Heighest Hes Jumped To Date Is 1.60m Upright
I Love Him To Bits He Can Do Leg Yielding In Walk And Isn't Too Bad At Doing It In Canter! He Can Do Turn On The Forehand, Shoulder In In Walk And Halt To Canter And Canter To Walk I Taught Him All THis Since I Got Him
Heres Picture Overload Lol


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

My beautiful Classy


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Prepare for a missing horse in the morning, lol 

I'm a sucker for spots if you didn't already notice


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Love everyone's horses! Of course, I'm preferential to the appys! 

Billie is a 11-12 year old appy mare. About 15.2 hands. Sweet as can be. Loves anything and everything edible, very trusting and happy, typical 'appytude', and quite the ham. She's wonderful.


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

Billie is beautiful!!! I love appys!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Going I am in love with your horse!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

A few more of Danni; first one, we're trying out riding with a neck rope...he did really well.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

dacer44 said:


> Billie is beautiful!!! I love appys!





> Going I am in love with your horse!


Thanks.  Billie is a wonderful girl. I actually lease her, but I still call her my pony!  She has come such a long way since three years ago when her current owner bought her and I started leasing her.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

This is my 12 year old chestnut QH mare, Anna. She has so much character... such a mare! She will get all sassy at the geldings if they are too close to her when we are out riding :roll: I love her so much, she is so much fun to ride and hang out with. One of my favorite things about her is her huge, sweet doe eyes.. they are so full of expression <3 Sorry the first two pics aren't the best she was having a sneezing fit after I took her fly mask off LOL.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> This is my 12 year old chestnut QH mare, Anna. She has so much character... such a mare! She will get all sassy at the geldings if they are too close to her when we are out riding :roll: I love her so much, she is so much fun to ride and hang out with. One of my favorite things about her is her huge, sweet doe eyes.. they are so full of expression <3 Sorry the first two pics aren't the best she was having a sneezing fit after I took her fly mask off LOL.
> View attachment 13385
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting bridle in picture 3 lol....has no throat latch or brow band, but has a cavesson. It looks like a mix between an English and Western bridle


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Interesting bridle in picture 3 lol....has no throat latch or brow band, but has a cavesson. It looks like a mix between an English and Western bridle


Yep I got it from my trainer. I think it is called a cowboy drop nose halter or something? Lol I don't remember. My trainer has a whole different way of training, he is awesome. I usually ride her with a western bridle and an o ring bit because she is ... hmm.. mare-y, though :wink:


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome horses everyone! My turn!! Haha. Okay, I love Appy's, Paints, and Pintaloosas. Well, my mom loves Paints, I love Appys, so, we both love Pintaloosas. =]

First, My mom's wonderful gelding Warrior. He is the biggest baby, going on 5 now, she bought him when he was just broke. I put quite a few miles on him. My mom wouldn't let me take pictures of her riding him (it must be a middle-aged thing) but here he is: 










I am the proud owner of two wonderful Appaloosas. I have a 21 year old bay blanket Appaloosa (registered out of Goer lines). She does have moonblindess, it worse some day than others. Because of this she is a bit pushy, but she would never buck or rear. After a bad accident, I sold the horse to some more experienced who could help the animal, my riding instructor/friend, got her for me, for free. I wouldn't recommended her for a beginner as she really walks out and her favorite pace is 'trot' though she is gated and that helps. But Her name is Magic. I love her so much!!!










Now that I have more confidence in the saddle, and am getting over my initial 'fear' of horses, I wanted something younger, and I wanted to learn how to train them. So, I found Bo. Bo is a 2 1/2 year old sorrel blanket appaloosa. He is super smart. I am currently boarding him at the trainer's place I bought him from, and he promised to teach me how to train horses. He is going to let me help him on his colts. Bo was trained using some of John Lyons methods. But, here he is:










Then there is Indy. He is roughly 5 months old, my first baby foal ever!!! I will train him myself, he is out of our now gelding Warrior. 










Lastly, Roscoe. He was a rescue, and is really old. He spends his days eating and spending time with my other horses.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> Yep I got it from my trainer. I think it is called a cowboy drop nose halter or something? Lol I don't remember. My trainer has a whole different way of training, he is awesome. I usually ride her with a western bridle and an o ring bit because she is ... hmm.. mare-y, though :wink:


Haha i know wat you mean about the 'mare-y'. I have a mare that we breed annually and she's just a pain lol. Thank god she's only a miniature or she would be insane!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Rowan at 4 years old:
























At 5:
















Championships (2008 ):
AM Spring Dressage: Training Level AA Champion, AA High Point
AM Summer Dressage: First Level AA Champion
AM Harvest Horse Show: First Level Champion
ADA Year end awards - first level
At 6:
















Championships(2009):
AJYR Member Medium level Champion (Open/AA/Junior, Second, Third and Fourth levels)
CAADA Second Level Champion (Open/AA/Junior) High score - 70%
Western Regional Second Level AA Champion High Score - 71%, AA High point reserve for Western Regionals and Parkland Dressage
AJYR Member year end Medium level champion
ADA year end awards - second level


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome horses everyone!

I haven't had the chance to brag off Volcan yet so I shall now ^^
This is Volcan, his stable name is Hamish and he stands at 14.1hh now.
I bought him on the 19th of September this year.
He's 2 years and 4 months old, he's a bit damaged mentally at the moment since moving homes. He's had 4 owners that I know of. I've told him that he's staying with me but he still doesn't quite understand yet =/
Anyway! he's my future show jumper or dressage horse, I'm not sure what height he's going to make so that should be interesting.
His sire was a Gypsy Vanner/Cob and his Dam was a New Forest x Thoroughbred called Hazlehill Flash.
I've been wanting to find out about his breeding but no luck yet =[

Here's pictures and videos of when he first arrived;









































Here's some of when we went to view him;

























Theres loads of others that I haven't uploaded yet lol.
He has a site too.
www.siteofvolcan.webs.com
It's not finished but that's because I'm a bit lazy when it comes to coding websites for myself lol.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Heres my love  Charmer. he's a 6 y/o OTTB & the biggest dork on the face of the earth. he always has to be the center of attention. if i'm eating or talking to someone with my back to him, he will knock me in the head with his lips or play with my hair. hes extremely fun to ride, but can be difficult at times, so you can't mess around on him unless you know what you're doing or else he WILL buck you off..gaurenteed haha.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are my two!

Onyx, 5 year old Arabian gelding, just got done with 90 days pro training and i'm currently trying to find a good carting trainer near me. 














































Willow, 8 year old breeding stock paint, i have had her for like 2 1/2 months now and she's great! nice and laid back but not lazy, she was a pity buy really so i didn't ride her or anything, just took one look and said yes.  she was so cheap it wouldn't matter really if she was a bad horse or not.  but i except to have her for a long long time. Me and my freind also drove 3 hours and looked at a paint stallion, im thinking i'm going to breed to him, not to sure yet. 





































the stallion


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Haley said:


> LOL, ohmygosh! How'd you get him down?! :lol:


I just clipped a lead on his halter, got out of his way, and tugged a little. He hopped right down, as if he knew he could get down all along and just wanted to panic us. 



Sunny06 said:


> I hope he didn't get hurt...


He got a little scratch on his face at some point, but was otherwise just fine... not even the least bit upset. :lol:


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Rowan at 4 years old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My handsome boy Shea this last weekend. Picture taken after the dressage phase of a horse trials.









Staring at something scary in the bushes, lol.









Making eyes at me b/c he wants some bread.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My new girl, she came with the name Bonnie, but I'm leaning toward naming her "Flicka"...


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

here is my horse, cutter. hes a quarter horse and hes 13 years old. i got him because he was kicked out of his old barn for being way too horse agressive and aggressive to kids, they called him a liablility. he was gelded at age 9 so i guess that explains the aggressivness, ever since i got him, i keep him at a friends house with only one other horse, and hes gotten so much better. he follows me around everywhere and he can do anything! walk,trot, canter, jump, western, all that fun stuff. cutter loves all food, hes the biggest pig i know haha. i love him to peices!  











( dont have many pics on this computer, and i never remmeber to bring a camera, but i will, soon!)
http://i37.tinypic.com/ehciol.jpg


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> My new girl, she came with the name Bonnie, but I'm leaning toward naming her "Flicka"...


Love the socks!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

kated said:


> ~*~anebel~*~ said:
> 
> 
> > Rowan at 4 years old:
> ...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Love that pic, anebel!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Just two recent pictures of Chip, the horse I am exercising for a family who's too busy and has him for sale so he needs to be in good condition. He's precious, they tried to give him to me, but Bali is (FINALLY!!) coming from back home in a week, so I can't take him. I want to find him a GREAT home though, he's awesome... 
I love his eyes in that second photo... "oooo that's the spot!"


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

This is my newest additon, Penny Lane! I just got her last Friday. She is an 8-year-old registered QH mare. Her registered name is Scamperwoods Vixen. I think she has the potential to go any direction, and MAN does she have 'go' in her! :shock: I love her!  
Sorry i'll add pics in the next post :?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here we go! :lol:


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

hope this works!

i'll just do two pics of each my main comp horses.


Meet Tangles aka. Perplexity- he's a 9 yr old 17.2hh thoroughbred that looks like a warmblood- sir tristram/northern dancer lines- he's my fave horse! he can be a real terror and i bought him because Deon Williams fell off him far too often  we compete in mostly jumpers but he's now working through elem/medium dressage movements.




















ok one more 









ps. don't bag on my eq i know its bad HAHAHA


This old fella is Pepe- he's 22yrs old 15.3 pally appy- i competed on him mostly when i was 13-16 ish- he's still got it in him 

here he is with my little sister (she rides him now)









when i was 13









One of our last events- we beat heath ryan in this one 












This little fellow is Rusty aka Rust N the Duco- he's a 3 yr old- today actually - 15hh paint quarab we bred him and i broke him in myself 



















And lastly- my favourite new girl!

Easy as Pi- or Pi- she's a 5 yr old rescue off the track she came to us starved and i now show, jump and sport her

the poor thing came to us looking like this










and progressed to









last weekend!!!


















sorry so many pics- i love my horses
!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^looks like you have a great bunch there!


----------



## Rachelfailappraisal (Oct 26, 2009)

This is my horse, "Silver Gold Bar" aka "Buddy". He's a 10 yo Paint who goes all the way back to Man O War, and has LOTS of racing blood in him especially back during the turn of the century. I bought him as a dressage prospect, and I don't have any dressage pics, but here we are enjoying the summer sun!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

GORGEOUS, Rachel!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Ha ha! I love showing off my horse ! Call it a weakness, I'm still a work in progress 

This is my 6 year old sabino Tennessee Walking Horse gelding Spirit.
Right now, he's only western, but we're thinking about teaching him saddleseat at some point. I'm teaching him the barrels right now and . . . let's just say he's not ever gonna have a winning time . . . ever. I love him so much, he's my world 

































Sorry for the pics being so big


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> Maddy
> 6 yr old TB
> Chestnut
> Hunter
> ...


haha love maddie sticking her tongue out


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> ^looks like you have a great bunch there!


thankyou!!!!!!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

bubblegum said:


> haha love maddie sticking her tongue out


I have SO many pictures of her with it out ... shes a character! :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

lol I just realized I haven't posted my horses at all....Here's Arthur, my 21-yr old paso fino gelding. I've had him since I was born, as I inherited him from my parents, who've had him since he was 3. I swear he still looks like a 3-yr old. Here's some pics of him and I over the years=) :

























































































































Wow some of these have to be like 5 years old lol


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

awww


----------

